# zfs vs ufs performance on ssd freebsd90



## maxstekel (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

How much slower could zfs be? I have two setups with identical servers, lots of ram and lots of cpu power. Both servers have same SSD disks.

I installed the same FreeBSD 9.0 image on both servers. One on UFS and one on ZFS with 4k bounderies and ashift=12. If I serve (the same) a website from these servers, zfs is ~5 times slower. It's even slower then when I mount the same documentroot through NFS!

Iozone also shows a big difference with small files, what would really be a good test to figure out the bottleneck?

-Max.


----------



## maxstekel (Sep 21, 2012)

*Solved*

The difference between the two setups was due to open_basedir being enabled on the ZFS server. This issue had nothing to do with ZFS versus UFS in particular.

I did measure a difference in performance between a ZPOOL with ashift=9 and ashift=12. (Where ashift=12 is better)

Regards,
Max.


----------



## vermaden (Sep 21, 2012)

Create new UFS and ZFS filesystems, then use *blogbench* to check which one better suits You needs.


----------

